# PRINCESS HAS DIED!



## Swtsxyselena04 (Sep 20, 2004)

HERES THE PICTURE OF PRINCESS BEFORE IT GOT SICK.


----------



## KC (Aug 11, 2004)

*pincess*

I am so sorry that your little baby is sick. I am afraid though that I can't send a donation as I already have 5 cats to feed and insurance to pay for them.

However, I do know that if you contact the RCPCA and let them know that your baby needs some treatment and that you can't afford the fee, they may lend a little hand and help you out. I am not saying that they will pay for it in full but they may help her get better and you pay a little bit each month.

Please give them a call and let me know how you get on.


----------



## Swtsxyselena04 (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks for the support and we didnt make u pay for it but we were just asking.

She just died 10 mins ago and it was so hard for us. We buried her in the backyard to keep close to us. In lovin memory of princess august 11, 2004-September 21, 2004 at 4:15am central time


----------



## KC (Aug 11, 2004)

*Princess*

I am so sorry. Princess will now be at Rainbow Bridge playing with all the other animals. She will now be restored to good health and will be happy. She will wait for you there until you can both be together again.

May Princess rest in peace and God look after her always!!!!

I hope that your pain eases with time.


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

I'm sorry. I had seen all of the posts in every forum last night but wasn't sure what to say. How sad. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

I too am sorry for your loss.  I also read your other posts, but didn't have any applicable advice. Warm wishes to you.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She was such a sweet little thing. Sometimes life is very hard. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I am sorry about your loss.
May Princess rest in peace


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh sweet Princess...I'm so very sorry.


----------

